# Friesner Warte - Scheßlitz



## lowisbmx (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schönen Weg von der Friesner Warte nach Scheßlitz. Wenn möglich eher Singletrail bzw. wenig Waldautobahn und alle Anstiege sollten enthalten sein, sind ja doch ein bis zwei Hügel dazwischen. Hat da zufällig jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Februar 2009)

wenn man über bruggrub fährt, lässt sich eine nette tour zusammenstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (5. Februar 2009)

na dann lass mal hören wo ich langfahren muss!


----------



## mabi (6. Februar 2009)

fahr halt mal mit 
dann hörst du's


----------



## Tomson (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Lowisbmx!

Evtl kenne ich da auch nen guten Weg! Ich weiss nicht wie du fahrtechnisch drauf bist!? 
Meld dich halt mal!


mfg


----------



## lowisbmx (7. Februar 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> fahr halt mal mit
> dann hörst du's



Ihr geht immer Bier trinken, das gibts bei mir erst nach Einbruch der Dämmerung.....


----------



## mabi (7. Februar 2009)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Ihr geht immer Bier trinken, das gibts bei mir erst nach Einbruch der Dämmerung.....



kann man so nicht sagen, bei den marathons/rennen fahren wir auf jeden fall durch 

und bei den aktuellen temperaturen ist man halt froh wenn nach 2h eine pause in der brauerei unseres vertrauen angesagt ist


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Februar 2009)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Ihr geht immer Bier trinken, das gibts bei mir erst nach Einbruch der Dämmerung.....



nee, kann man so nicht sagen. bier ist keine conditio sine qua non. aber siehste mabi, kein mag uns, weil ihr immer saufen müsst - und so viel labbert.

wir können aber gerne den elektolyt-drink mal in die dämmerung verscheiben. ist im winter aber nicht irgendwie immer dämmerung? NEIN! oder wir probieren mal einen stich und schauen was besser wirkt. NEIN! kein bier! 

also, bei der nächsten mtb-tour gibts keine ausreden! ist ja unglaublich, dass die bamberger biker sich dann hier bemerkbar machen, wenn a lá sabine bätzing gegen unser kulturgut gehetzt wird ;-)

bis zur tour!

gruß
m.  wir haben schließlich auch eine soziokulturelle verantwortung


----------



## lowisbmx (8. Februar 2009)

abgemacht!


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Juni 2009)

also, wie schauts aus?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6048125&postcount=1146

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6048601#post6048601

gruß


----------

